# This is for you!



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know who you are, what you are going through, or what you did or did not do. I just want you to know that you are not alone, and whether you believe in Him or not, I will pray for you and your spouse. I have done so since the beginning of my stand. You have a friend in me Be strong! Be Patient! And Peace be with you. 


Standing firm until parted by death


----------



## Lonely720 (Sep 19, 2010)

I really needed that....Thanks!


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

Still praying for you...


----------

